

Venture Capital Legal Document Standardization and Costs - helveticaman
http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/venture-capital/shouldnt-the-standardization-of-venture-capital-documents-lead-to-reduced-legal-fees

======
sh1mmer
I actually think having something like creative commons for these documents
would be great. Pick a number of well understood clauses in plain language,
that are backed by sound legalese.

In my experience most business transactions are pretty normal. People normally
want to do non-standard things because they are standard to that person. An
established framework would be quickly adopted as a low barrier way of getting
on with it.

